# Big Bird



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok am not a twitcher but have just seen a houge, massive, the biggest bird ever fly round our house.

Its wingspan was about at least 4 feet it had a lovely reddish brown very large fanned tail and underneath had dark grey and white pattern. It must have been some sort of hawk cos all other birdies disappeared and it went eerily quiet.

It just flew round and round our house for about 20 mins then went away.

I didn't get close enough to see the pilots teeth though !!!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like a buzzard.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Greenie

Knowing the area where you live I would have to go for a Red Kite, I have seen them at Hook Moor, no Buzzards in the area to my knowledge. The Red Kites live in Bramham Park.

Best Regards
Broom
(Hope you are well)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Broom said:


> Hi Greenie
> 
> Knowing the area where you live I would have to go for a Red Kite, I have seen them at Hook Moor, no Buzzards in the area to my knowledge. The Red Kites live in Bramham Park.
> 
> ...


My initial thought with the description of the colouring but it is fan tailed.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Brooooom brooom

Do they fly freely then? I have never seen such a massive bird ever it was houge!

Boys thought it was a model plane at first.

Am ok now but got that dry socket thing after having me tooth out last Wednesday am not happy bunny!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn't that Vulcan that was supposed to be flying from Bruntingthorpe today???  8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Look I know am thick girl bird but I know difference between airplane and feathered variety - well actually do I? 8O 

Blonde anyone?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Very good description of a buzzard.
A couple of years ago we had one taking starlings from our roof eaves. Never heard such an almighty racket. Them old starlings don't 'arf 'oller when there's a buzzard around!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Probably a Red Kite escapee from Harewood Estate :lol:


----------

